# Riding Double on an ATV? Legal?



## RJF

If I can't give the wife a ride, I'll end up walking or going alone. Can we ride double on it? Haven't bought yet. May have to go snowmobile if we can't both ride the ATV.


----------



## boehr

Unless the ORV is specifically made for a passenger, which most are not, you can not carry a passenger.


----------



## RJF

Hate to be a pest, but who makes the law here? Higgins Lake was full of ATV riders with two on a machine, pulling a portable shack. That's what I want to do. Slow speed only. No trail riding. Smoth ride all the way. Copuld it be a law that is not enforced? Many of the sleds I see have a pretty long seat. The back rack has room as well. 

Does anyone know who to contact for the ruling?


----------



## boehr

The legislature make the law on ORV's. DNR or NRC has nothing to do about changing the law with ORV's. In fact, years back when it was changed, same time as helmets, training being turned of to Dept. of ED., one of the reasons was for the injuries and deaths and groups got the legislature to change it.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

This year we did not have a ATV safe ice on White Lake, however in a normal year two riders on a ATV is common on the ice with the fishers hoping on for the ride in all forms of riding (front, back of driver, and inside outside of the shanties). Some have the little kids in the driver's front laps may be with or without helmets (summer included). The regulations are never heard of being enforced which does not mean they are not being enforced when noticed. The owners of the rental shanties have always let the renters ride to new fishing locations inside the shanty and would never demand that they walk the mile or two. That's just the way it is on White Lake.


----------



## hypox

Does this include snowmobiles also? In other words do I have to buy a 2 person sled to take my girlfriend down the trails. Can you convert a 1 person sled to a 2 person by changing the seat or anything else like that.....Thanks


----------



## boehr

No such law for snowmobiles. ORV's and snowmobiles are two different animals and have completely different laws regulating them. Some things are the same some things are not even close to being the same.


----------



## Fishfoote

Get the orv and put the wife on the sled..or you could get on the the sled. That's legal, it also a good excuse to get a really great slead setup


----------



## Bolo

Good reason to tell the wife you need an Argo, Polaris Ranger or a Kawasaki Mule. You can ride two people comfortably and legaly. Plus you dont have to wear a helmet with these. I would ask your local DNR officer what he thinks. I have seen two people on a quad here on Hubbard Lake alot, I don't know if they ticket them or not. I know they will STOP you for no helmet though. Good Luck BOLO


----------



## hypox

OK....so you can ride 2 people on any snowmobile? Is that what I'm getting here??


----------



## boehr

Correct hypox.

The riding double on ORV's is enforced. 

The snowmobiles don't work very good this time of year though, even when riding double for better traction.


----------

